# Quick, Sienna ate hummus, should I make her throw up?



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Yummm. my guys love hummus - which if you didn't know is chick peas. She'll be fine - probably garlic burps though.
Erica


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

garbanzo beans, roasted garlic, canola oil, olive oil, black pepper, tahini,
sesame seeds, lemon juice

tomatoes, garbanzo beans, canola oil, ONIONS, tahini, basil, garlic


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Hydrogen peroxide will do the trick....

Give a small dog only about a capful of hydrogen peroxide. Use the cap of a regular sized bottle of hydrogen peroxide--about a teaspoon full. Administer more--around 2 tablespoons--to a larger dog. Fill a syringe so that you can use it to inject the liquid down into your dog's throat.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

However are you sure she need to get rid of this?


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

IMO she'll be fine! The amount of onion in hummus does not seem to be significant enough to cause worry...


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Absolutely no need to make her throw up hummus.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Chick peas are the same as Garbanzo beans :
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chickpea

The amount of onions in the sundried tomato is minuscule at best. She's your dog of course, but I would not induce vomiting for ingested hummus...the risk of inducing vomiting (namely bloat) is worse than the trace morsels of onion.

Erica


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Well, I panicked and gave her a syringe full of hydrogen peroxide. She threw it all back up. We are going out to a family function tonight, but not leaving until 5:30.... should I be worried??? After all we went through I didn't want to leave anything in her stomach for too long... now I feel stupid. If she is okay for the next hour, should she be okay for bloat???


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I also think Sienna will be just fine. Clearly she is a golden with gourmet taste and would prefer her kibble with sundried tomato from now on. I flipped out when Tango ate a container of pesto bc pine nuts were on the "poisons" list on our fridge, but the vet just started laughing at me and said she'd have to eat 50 times the amount.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Since you've already made her throw up, just watch her for any weird or different behavior, but I'm sure she'll be fine. In the future, if her palate calls for hummus again, I wouldn't worry about it


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks everyone, I felt kinda silly for being freaked, but we were going out in a couple of hours and I was worried. I'm still having flashbacks from when she ate the bone. She was totally fine.

She sure did clean those bowls LOL, and I'm still craving all the hummus *I* didn't get


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear Miss Sienna is fine!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

So glad she is all sorted, even if she probably didn't need to throw up! At least she got to indulge...yummy hummus!! mine love the stuff!

I do find it unusual that people worry so much about 'people food' (this is based on other threads I have read on the forum aswell) For the most part any form of fresh food is probably better for them than most commercial dried kibbles...(with the obvious no no's...grapes/chocolate etc..) Mine get 'people food' added to their kibble every night, whether it be meat/fish/veg/pasta/rice...it is all perfectly safe to add on to a complete meal and gives the dogs a bit of variety and fresh food!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Oh Ellen! I feel for you!! I just saw this thread, sounds like Sienna will be ok..but it seems she likes to keep you on your toes!! LOL Sienna, be a good girl for your Mom!!!


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

I don't mind people food so much for Sienna, it was the richness/difference of hummus, not to mention the onions I was being paranoid about. 

Sienna is so food motivated my thinking is I don't want her to think she always might get what we are eating and be a begging machine- ie: I started a trend that she gets the end of my sourdough toast when I am done eating it in the morning~so now, I can't eat this alone : I have a Golden nose right by elbow every time (she knows whats coming when she hears the toaster oven ding ) complete with drool on my shins :uhoh: :yuck:

We do give her some things on occasion, but for now I can usually shoo her away when I am eating other things... I may need to do it a few times, but after a while she gets the idea LOL. She is usually pretty good about food on counter tops... touch wood, but there is usually someone around when it is, she just sometimes finds an angle- I thought she was outside when the hummus was left out :doh:


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Glad she is OK, Ellen. : )


----------



## KodyBear (Dec 2, 2008)

I am glad Sienna is doing fine.....I know you were worried-I would have been too!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Onions (and to a lesser degree garlic) contain thiosulphate, which is the toxin. Onion toxicity in dogs will cause hemolytic anemia (the red blood cells burst during circulation).
Raw and cooked onions can be toxic, so can onion powder and dehydrated onions. Ingesting either a large amount at once, or regularly eating smaller amounts can cause toxicity. If a large amount has been eaten toxicity will show up two or three days later. A 60 pound dog would need to eat approximately 3-5 pounds of onions in a single ingestion to be toxic. (The dosage for toxicity is approximately 600 - 800 grams in a 10 kilogram dog at once, or 150 grams over a period of several days.) The first sign of onion toxicity is gastroenteritis, vomiting, and diarrhea. Lack of appetite, lethargy, and blood in the urine will occur and the dog will have trouble catching his breath because the red blood cells are bursting and less oxygen is carried through the bloodstream.

Treatment involves eliminating further ingestions and IV therapy, and in some cases blood transfusions.

Garlic seems to be less toxic and a dog would have to eat a far larger amount to suffer adversely.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Inducing vomiting can create a lot more problems than it solves, so in the future, call your vet and ask before inducing. It seems like everything worked out, which is great.

And I agree with everyone else that hummus is almost certainly fine for them and the onions used for flavoring would be there in such miniscule amounts that it couldn't possibly cause anemia.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Why can inducing vomiting be bad??


----------



## ReleaseTheHounds (Feb 12, 2009)

This is extremely serious and you shouldn't take it for granted. Your dog needs breath mints immediately

IMMEDIATELY.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

oh, Ms. Sienna!!!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

amy22 said:


> Why can inducing vomiting be bad??


Mostly the risk of choking and of damage to the esophagus, but dehydration is a concern too, especially if you accidentally trigger too much vomiting. I'd only do it of a vet confirmed the poison was worse than the cure, or if I knew for sure that what was ingested was worse than the risks caused by inducing (e.g., antifreeze).


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

amy22 said:


> Why can inducing vomiting be bad??


The other complication is bloat. When dogs are vomiting - particularly induced vomiting they can take in a lot of air into their stomachs, the convulsion of the stomach and esophagus can move a lot of air into the digestive systems. Best case you get some farts - worst case it becomes lethal bloat. The one time I induced vomiting (for a swallowed piece of saran wrap) I stayed up all night with Murphy, keeping him moving (a la colicky horse) to ensure that if he started to bloat I'd be aware of it ASAP. Bloat goes bad quickly.

Inducing vomiting while relatively simple in application is not something to be taken lightly, rashly or without knowing the consequences...

Erica


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I never knew any of that. Thank you so much for the valuable information.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

MurphyTeller said:


> The other complication is bloat. When dogs are vomiting - particularly induced vomiting they can take in a lot of air into their stomachs, the convulsion of the stomach and esophagus can move a lot of air into the digestive systems. Best case you get some farts - worst case it becomes lethal bloat. The one time I induced vomiting (for a swallowed piece of saran wrap) I stayed up all night with Murphy, keeping him moving (a la colicky horse) to ensure that if he started to bloat I'd be aware of it ASAP. Bloat goes bad quickly.
> 
> Inducing vomiting while relatively simple in application is not something to be taken lightly, rashly or without knowing the consequences...
> 
> Erica


Thanks for that info. I'd heard, anecdotally, that inducing vomiting could bring on bloat, but I wasn't 100% sure it was a real world problem. I do know you shouldn't induce vomiting without a vet consult unless you're absolutely sure your dog ate something truly dangerous.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> Thanks for that info. I'd heard, anecdotally, that inducing vomiting could bring on bloat, but I wasn't 100% sure it was a real world problem. I do know you shouldn't induce vomiting without a vet consult unless you're absolutely sure your dog ate something truly dangerous.


 
And NEVER induce voimiting if whatever was ingested is caustic, and if a solid material, sharp.


----------

